# Why Does Pt Do Not Have A Chat Room?



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi All , This Is Really For The Adim Guys In Pt. I Am Also A Beekeeper In Pr And Also Belong To A Forum Call Beesource, Where We Have A Chat Room .call The Beehive, At Night We Could Have Like 20 Beekeeper Chatting And Having Good Time No Foul Talk Just Having A Good Time Instead Of Just Senting Messages We Could Chat , Been With Pt Since 2008 And Every One In This Forum Are Super Nice And Mature I Dont See Why Your Guys Cant Make A Chat Room For The Members Here


----------



## likebirds (Oct 22, 2012)

Most likely because of a lot of differance of opinions when it comes to the birds. Sometimes it gets heated enough on the message boards.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

Believe Me There Are Diff Bees Too And People From Around The World, Dont Matter Thats Part Of The Fun And You Learn At The Same Time


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Good question - I like the idea of a chatroom.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I agree that a chat room would be nice, but isn't that what all of the different parts of PT are all about. 

Rafael/PR - what exactly would you want the chat room to look like/be like that would be different from what's here already. Lets open up the discussion with what you, and others, would like it to be. Let's talk this over.

My first thought would be that *EVERYONE* would have to leave our egos on the back burner so that it doesn't get derailed from the get go.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm not absolutely sure but I believe someone asked that question not too long ago. One of the moderators replied that they once had a chat room and it was seldom used so it was discontinued.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

grifter said:


> I'm not absolutely sure but I believe someone asked that question not too long ago. One of the moderators replied that they once had a chat room and it was seldom used so it was discontinued.


You are correct, 
and for those that didnt see the last talk about it .....
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/chat-room-63546.html?highlight=chat+room#post688545

You'll also be able to note Johns Reply


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks Quazar. 

Rafael/PR - what do you think?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Rafael/PR said:


> Hi All , This Is Really For The Adim Guys In Pt. I Am Also A Beekeeper In Pr And Also Belong To A Forum Call Beesource, Where We Have A Chat Room .call The Beehive, At Night We Could Have Like 20 Beekeeper Chatting And Having Good Time No Foul Talk Just Having A Good Time Instead Of Just Senting Messages We Could Chat , Been With Pt Since 2008 And Every One In This Forum Are Super Nice And Mature I Dont See Why Your Guys Cant Make A Chat Room For The Members Here


*Hi Rafael, Well I for one realy do not like chatrooms as I see it they become dominated be a few people. I believe that we did have a chat room a few years back, and it went over like a lead balloon. PT is set up into different forums and to some degree they are chats, you ask a question and different people come on with their thoughts on that question as we are doing with your question. Here you can choose a forum that intrests you, and when one posts they are infact chating with others that have an intrest in that forum or the question that was asked.*GEORGE


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

SORRY GUYS WAS OUT , IT A BIG DIFF WHEN YOU HAVE A CHAT ROOM AND A MESSAGE BOARD WE TALKING ABOUT REAL TIME NOT SOMETHING THAT WAS SENT MINITES AGO OR HOURS AGO , YES THERE IS A BIG DIFF IN KEEPING PIGEON EAST OF UNITED STATE AND WEST AND OVER SEA AND CHINA AND EVERYONE ELSE THAT IS WHY WE ARE TOGETHER HERE TO SHARE INFO AND IDEA, BUT YOU DO IT LIKE WE WAS NEXT TO EACH OTHER , CALL IT THE LOFT ROOM OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT , AND SOMEONE HAS HAS A REAL emergency THE SOMEONE COULD HELP THAT PERSON QUICKLY INSTEAD OF WAITING FOR A RESPONDS


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Rafael/PR said:


> SORRY GUYS WAS OUT , IT A BIG DIFF WHEN YOU HAVE A CHAT ROOM AND A MESSAGE BOARD WE TALKING ABOUT REAL TIME NOT SOMETHING THAT WAS SENT MINITES AGO OR HOURS AGO , YES THERE IS A BIG DIFF IN KEEPING PIGEON EAST OF UNITED STATE AND WEST AND OVER SEA AND CHINA AND EVERYONE ELSE THAT IS WHY WE ARE TOGETHER HERE TO SHARE INFO AND IDEA, BUT YOU DO IT LIKE WE WAS NEXT TO EACH OTHER , CALL IT THE LOFT ROOM OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT , AND SOMEONE HAS HAS A REAL emergency THE SOMEONE COULD HELP THAT PERSON QUICKLY INSTEAD OF WAITING FOR A RESPONDS


Did you bother to read Johns Reply in the other thread !!



> Old 12th August 2012, 09:26 AM
> John_D's Avatar
> John_D John_D is offline
> Technical Administrator
> ...


so really no point in going on about it as it is out of any administrators hands

Even if Keebali were to introduce one, judging by past flooding of adverts on the message board, 
then I'd guess they would flood the chatroom even more to bring in revenue


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

And Plz Dont Tell Me It Cant Be Done Like I Said Im A Beekeeper And The Forum Im In Dont Have No Problems , And We Do Have People Who Life And Living Is Bee Keeping And We Talking About Some Keep More Then 1000 Hives , And We Have Authors Of Beekeeping Books , Are You Telling Me These Guys In Pt Are Not Mature To Chat?
Without The Foul Mouth? Na From What I See The Guys In Pt Are Mature To Know , Just Set Up Some Rules Before They Log On , To Amlmond Why Dont You Sign Up On Beesource And See How It Work At Night Time , But To Tell You Right Now Less People Now Because It Winter In Most State And Bee Are Staying Inside , Except For Mine Here It Dont Go Under 65 Degrees


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I guess the advantage with a chatroom is it has no specific subject so it cannot really be derailed as such, Its a place to chat live about anything pigeon and bird related, maybe even non related, If one does not like the content - Look away. If one has an opinion - state it, aslong as no personal attacks, name calling and such takes place then I do not see the problem.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Rafael/PR said:


> SORRY GUYS WAS OUT , IT A BIG DIFF WHEN YOU HAVE A CHAT ROOM AND A MESSAGE BOARD WE TALKING ABOUT REAL TIME NOT SOMETHING THAT WAS SENT MINITES AGO OR HOURS AGO , YES THERE IS A BIG DIFF IN KEEPING PIGEON EAST OF UNITED STATE AND WEST AND OVER SEA AND CHINA AND EVERYONE ELSE THAT IS WHY WE ARE TOGETHER HERE TO SHARE INFO AND IDEA, BUT YOU DO IT LIKE WE WAS NEXT TO EACH OTHER , CALL IT THE LOFT ROOM OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT , AND SOMEONE HAS HAS A REAL emergency THE SOMEONE COULD HELP THAT PERSON QUICKLY INSTEAD OF WAITING FOR A RESPONDS


*Hi Rafael, I have been a member of Pigeon clubs that had chat rooms,one of which had most of the membership on the east coast their chat came on at 9 pm, I live on the west coast. I had to come on at 6 pm this was not good as I still had things to do with my birds, they on the other hand were done with the birds and had all ready cleaned up and had dinner., and now had some time that they could chat great for them but not for us 3 or more time zones away from them. For the most part they would sign off at 10 or 10:30 as they needed to get some sleep as they were still working for someone.* GEORGE


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

As Bob said, quoting an earlier post I did in answer to similar question - only the site owner could set it up (Keebali Media). So, no point asking the admins/mods about it.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

Hopefully He Will See This Post And If Your Guys Want A Chat Room I Think You Let Him Know By Posting On This Post That Your Guys Are Interested In One Things Happen When Everyone Agree In Numbers


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I wonder if the mods could approach kebali and sell the idea to them on our behalf?? surely you have more "pull" than we would


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

As of 8:20 CST, there have been 93 views with only 16 posts, from mostly the same 7 to 10 members. I say we let this thread ride to see how many members respond, pro and con, and see how much interest is generated. If the numbers are there, then Raphael/PR could take *his* idea to Keebali Media. Numbers would speak louder than admin/Mod could.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

We DID have a chatroom here a long, long time ago, and it was more trouble than it was worth. Not many members used it, and it was a real headache for the moderators as people would get in squabbles there and expect the mods to take care of things .. the mods can't be here 24/7.

We're willing to listen and if there is real interest in this, we can ask Keebali about it. Let's see what others have to say.

Terry


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

Chat room will be fun everyone here should be adult enough you know it's 2013 already this will be a good upgrade for both young and older members of PT


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Here's the history

Although we refer to the old PT chat facility, the chat room(s) were hosted by an _outside_ provider. There never was a chat room on this site. What the (then) pigeons.biz owner did was go to gabbly.com (which no longer exists) and sign up to their chat room service. I would think he had to pay a subscription for it, too. The 'chat' link on the pigeons.biz web pages was for access to this outside site, for interested members' convenience. Please take a look: http://www.pigeons.biz/pigeons/chat.html (but don't bother to follow the links on that page - like I said, gabbly.com is long gone).

The owner was not prepared to build a chat room capability into this site - wisely, in view of how soon the somewhat few interested members lost interest when the above facility was provided. An on-site chat has considerations for a site owner, for example:

It is another potential security risk.
It does need to be monitored - regardless of any disclaimers about content, the freedom within chat rooms can lead to 'defamatory' statements about people or organizations which might come back to bite the owner for 'permitting' them.
Additional server space, and additional bandwidth.

Probably, the best (and quickest) bet for you guys who are really keen on the idea would be to find yourselves a dedicated chat hosting site, sign up, set up your own chat room how you want it to be.Some services require a subscription, some appear to have a free option. Google for them. Some examples I found just by Googling 'free chat room hosting':

http://xat.com/
http://www.urchat.net/
http://chatzy.com/


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

thats sad i like the members of this site,but its reality and just thankful there is a social group like this for pigeons


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

It would be nice to have a chat room.I really enjoy PT even if we don't have a chat room my dovves are happy I am a member of PT


----------



## Possum Fat (Mar 18, 2010)

george simon said:


> *Hi Rafael, Well I for one realy do not like chatrooms as I see it they become dominated be a few people. I believe that we did have a chat room a few years back, and it went over like a lead balloon. PT is set up into different forums and to some degree they are chats, you ask a question and different people come on with their thoughts on that question as we are doing with your question. Here you can choose a forum that intrests you, and when one posts they are infact chating with others that have an intrest in that forum or the question that was asked.*GEORGE





TAWhatley said:


> We DID have a chatroom here a long, long time ago, and it was more trouble than it was worth. Not many members used it, and it was a real headache for the moderators as people would get in squabbles there and expect the mods to take care of things .. the mods can't be here 24/7.
> 
> We're willing to listen and if there is real interest in this, we can ask Keebali about it. Let's see what others have to say.
> 
> Terry


I think the above issues would arise again...not worth the hassle for the moderators.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Possum Fat said:


> I think the above issues would arise again...not worth the hassle for the moderators.


I expect so, although we (moderators) would probably not be involved in it anyway.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

TAWhatley said:


> We DID have a chatroom here a long, long time ago, and it was more trouble than it was worth. Not many members used it, and it was a real headache for the moderators as people would get in squabbles there and expect the mods to take care of things .. the mods can't be here 24/7.
> 
> We're willing to listen and if there is real interest in this, we can ask Keebali about it. Let's see what others have to say.
> 
> Terry


You could always asign chatroom monitors , that would leave the mods to do whatever they seem to be snowed down with .


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I might as well add my thoughts too 

Sometime ago I asked why there wasn't a chat room .......I would probably use it


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Why can't you just start a post in General Discussions and use that as a chat, you can reply to post just like it is real time. 
Dave


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Crazy Pete said:


> Why can't you just start a post in General Discussions and use that as a chat, you can reply to post just like it is real time.
> Dave


Hmmmmm........I would hardly consider placing posts and referring to them as real time , there are often huge gaps inbetween placing the posts and if your desperate for information it can be terribly frustrating , sometimes waiting for a response can be time consuming and somewhat vexatious at times .

Having a chat room would enhance the site in my opinion , friendships can be built and usually some open chats can be informative and interesting . It also allows any number of people to contibute to an open coversation , you can't always get that to happen in posting a post ....I believe some members wouldn't always feel comfortable making a post , yet they would probably happily participate in an open chat . I aknowledge the down side to a chat room , it doesn't seem to matter where you go there will always be those that want to cause trouble and abuse it .....You'll never change that.

With a selection of monitors , bullies and trouble makers can be disposed of , even if a monitor is not in the room , a private message to either a chatroom monitor or moderator can usually remedy the situation relatively quickly


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

No, but if they just want to chat they can set a time to get together.
Dave


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Dave , this is a world wide pigeon forum .......not everyone can do that . Thats fine if you want to set a time and chat , but why can't it be done in a chat room ?

Lets say for instance ......Almondman was in the chat room , theres a real interesting conversation happening .......I might have shared a couple of messages back in forth in the past , but he's in the chat room and it would be great to have a real time convo with him in public or privately ......He's in The U.S and I'm in Australia .......so it's a rareity we are ever on at the same time and he's usually so busy with his moderator duties it can't always happen .......and besides they might be talking about my favourite breed of pigeon and I want to *PARTICIPATE*

The beauty about being able to enter a chatroom is that it's random thing and being able to participate without time restraints whenever you want , when you want !


----------



## Possum Fat (Mar 18, 2010)

whytwings said:


> The beauty about being able to enter a chatroom is that it's random thing and being able to participate without time restraints whenever you want , when you want !


Like a message board!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you want to have a conversation with someone, why not just PM or email them and go on instant messaging and talk to them there? Why do you need a chat room for that?


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> If you want to have a conversation with someone, why not just PM or email them and go on instant messaging and talk to them there? Why do you need a chat room for that?


Oh heck .......it was just an example !

For those that want to PM or email or are inclined not to use a chat room for whatever reason , let that be your choice , but for those that wish to participate in a live chat on whatever subject that may be at hand , let that be *their *choice 

*I hope that other members contribute to this thread on whether or not they would participate / use a chatroom .......it would probably not be worthwhile if only a few of us would use it and I could understand the idea being canned if that was the case .*


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

I would most likely not use a chat room . but that's just me .


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

whytwings said:


> Oh heck .......it was just an example !
> 
> For those that want to PM or email or are inclined not to use a chat room for whatever reason , let that be your choice , but for those that wish to participate in a live chat on whatever subject that may be at hand , let that be *their *choice
> 
> *I hope that other members contribute to this thread on whether or not they would participate / use a chatroom .......it would probably not be worthwhile if only a few of us would use it and I could understand the idea being canned if that was the case .*


Whether or not one is for or against, the ultimate descision is whether Keebali would do it. Chatrooms use resources and bandwith from the servers so unless they have some income from it, I doubt that they would even bother.
If you are desperate to have a chatroom, there are many facilities out there on the web that could be set up and utilised with a link put on the forum.
This would give everyone the best of all worlds - you'd get your chatroom, and the mods etc wouldnt have to worry about moderating it, and if it didnt get used then theres no "waste" of PT resources


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Since there's only about half a dozen members who have actually expressed a real interest in this, it would be unrealistic to think anybody connected with PT is going to set anything up any time soon, if at all. 

Even if there was sufficient level of support for it, be sure this moderator team would not be moderating it.

What Bob said, and I said back a way, is the best bet - get onto the web and find a chat host that suits, and get it set up.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I think we give up Darren, To everyone suggesting we already have a sort of chatroom here with the message board, They are different things, Forums a forums with threads, Chatrooms a chatrooms, Private convos are private convos, All different things, All have differences in the way they work, All have advantages and disadvantages but they are all DIFFERENT.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> If you want to have a conversation with someone, why not just PM or email them and go on instant messaging and talk to them there? Why do you need a chat room for that?


OMG i think some of you really never went on a chat room from the way you guys are posting , it no way the same as PM or email or cell phone, its a bunch of us welcoming each other as they log in you get to see what everyone is talking about and you could easy get into the subject,you could link pictures and video as you chat about it in real time , it like comparing a game of chess you either playing with the person in front of you or you emailing each other moves not i tell you which one is more fun?, it like a bunch of guys having a BQ and drinking beer and just having a good time all watching the football together instead of being home all alone and watching it, it a big diff


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> If you want to have a conversation with someone, why not just PM or email them and go on instant messaging and talk to them there? Why do you need a chat room for that?





Rafael/PR said:


> OMG i think some of you really never went on a chat room from the way you guys are posting , it no way the same as PM or email or cell phone, its a bunch of us welcoming each other as they log in you get to see what everyone is talking about and you could easy get into the subject,you could link pictures and video as you chat about it in real time , it like comparing a game of chess you either playing with the person in front of you or you emailing each other moves not i tell you which one is more fun?,* it like a bunch of guys having a BQ and drinking beer and just having a good time all watching the football together instead of being home all alone and watching it, it a big diff*


Love the analogy, I was thinking its like having a work doo with everyone in seperate rooms talking through skype which is not the same as all being in the same place.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I have set up a thread for voting FOR the chatroom, it is not intended for opinions for or against, purely a forum to place a vote if you are keen, I am hoping for 20 votes. Wishful thinking most likely but meh, lets give it a go. I think its a great idea and really cannot see any issues with it.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/who-wants-a-chatroom-66141.html#post717245

I have also read and taken on board all suggestions above but PT is a well known site and name and a PT chatroom would take off more than one set up by a little old guy like me.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I see an anti chat thread has been set up, Rather than clogging that thread up as it is specifically for anti chat votes I wanted to ask the question here as this thread is for the discussion of the chatroom idea

For people against the chat site they do not have to use it so the only reason I can see that they would be against the site is they feel it would impact negativelty or takeaway from the threads on this forum

Can I ask the people that are voting against it how they feel it would affect there pigeon talk forum in a negative way. 

I can not personally see anyway it would take away from the threads.

With regards to debates, Are they really such a bad thing aslong as people stick to the topic, debate it with relevant points, DO NOT MAKE PERSONAL ATTACKS, and only respond with new rebuttles to avoid the same things being said over and over.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It is kinda interesting that NONE of the members who have expressed a positive interest in a chat room have shown any in just going and setting one up themselves. 

Actually, Evan (as you did at least comment on that aternative), I would think one set up by you, Rafael or another keen member could take off equally as well as one set up by Keebali. All it would need is for a thread by (whoever) to announce it, with a link, maybe made a 'sticky'.

I have to say that even if our site owners were persuaded, it would not happen for a while, as they are looking into a _possible_ vBulletin version upgrade, so all the time you guys may spend discussing it and starting new threads on it could be spent in just getting on with setting one up yourselves.

Might be interesting to know some other members' views on the do-it-yourself option.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

John's idea is a lot more plausible in my mind. I believe it would be the simplest solution to this discussion. Maybe a Skype chat room (potential audio + visual communication) would be a good alternative.

Just an off topic curiosity question, are the site owners pigeon fanciers too?


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

I like the Idea of do it your self .. the reason I most likely would not use the room is... 1 it would take up to much of time .... 2 when you say chat room i think about the dating chat rooms and that has a bad stigma to it in my mind .


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Revolution Lofts said:


> Just an off topic curiosity question, are the site owners pigeon fanciers too?


No, the site owners are Keebali Media who have bought up quite a few 'hobbyist' and sports interest sites/forums for, presumably, whatever advertising revenue may be obtained from their use.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Quazar said:


> the ultimate descision is whether Keebali would do it. Chatrooms use resources and bandwith from the servers so unless they have some income from it, I doubt that they would even bother.


Bob ......Keebali have been advertising here for sometime .....I suspect that would be generating some income , how much ........that is probably debatable ........and for your information I am *not desperate* for a chat room as you have so kindly suggested  *I JUST SUPPORT ONE *

......I have stated that the site could be enhanced by having a chat room , other than general chit chat and I'd like to say why !

If some thought went into it .......Once a month they could have a president from an established racing pigeon club answering questions from people thinking about entering the game .....considering the slide in the support I would think that someone prominet in the game would support and rally to the cause .

_A following month_ They could have someone from *Mickacoo* answering questions about adoption of the many abandoned King Pigeons . I also think someone from there would support & participate in something like that .

The next month ......the host could be from the *Dragoon Society* or the *West Of England Club of Uganda * - There maybe some well qualifed rehabber here that would voulnteer and host on the basics for those that have a pigeon *NEW* in their care .

Keebali could have all the fla*$*hing averti*$*ing banners they like on the chatroom list and main room chat .....Hmmmm , perhaps they might see an upside to it too .

moreover .........friendships can be built , information and experiences can be shared between members .


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

NZ Pigeon said:


> I think we give up Darren


I hear ya Evan !


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Darren - you are enthusiastic, so why not look into setting one up yourself?


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

John_D said:


> Darren - you are enthusiastic, so why not look into setting one up yourself?


John I have to admit ......I'm really not the saviest person on a computer , but I do try.......lol

My job is pretty demanding .......I work 12 hour night duty shifts , after I've fed my pigeons , chooks in the morning ....I have enough time for a cup of coffee and a little time to myself to unwind and then I'm off to bed .

My afternoon routine see's me scrape my loft and go thru the same process as for the morning ......I get a few days off inbetween but I feel it would just be way too much .

Still ............it would be really nice to come to the one site , click on a chat banner if desired and go from there . I'm not sure but I wonder I might somehow feel disconnected from the P T having to go elsewhere


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I believe there's one on the Arizona Pigeon Club, but can't be sure.


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

A chatroom will be very time saving, fun, and better for the community etc...

I VOTE YES FOR CHATROOM


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I've gone to club and combine meetings, and sat in on combine meetings in other states. There is always some one that has to rock the boat, we had a little of that going on here a while back, how would we deal with that with out a Mod?
Dave


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

We act like mature people and just put the person on IGNORE mode


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

It's human nature


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

John_D said:


> It is kinda interesting that NONE of the members who have expressed a positive interest in a chat room have shown any in just going and setting one up themselves.
> 
> Actually, Evan (as you did at least comment on that aternative), I would think one set up by you, Rafael or another keen member could take off equally as well as one set up by Keebali. All it would need is for a thread by (whoever) to announce it, with a link, maybe made a 'sticky'.
> 
> ...



John- I agree with you that a self set up chatroom will work, I too am not computer savvy enough and the only person I have picked up as being computer savvy on here is Bob C, Bob - wanna set up a chatroom "Geez no" Is my predicted response.

I see your point regarding the time it would take to set it up, I worked in the telco industry and when we wanted a system change it took years after it was agreed on to be rolled out so maybe it will not work, But things only change in this world when people push for that change, So we can only but try, I take on board what you are saying and realise we are most likely clutching at straws but I do believe it would be real cool to sign into pigeon talk and get a box pop up that says, Would you like to enter the chatroom and then you select yes or no.

I am enjoying this discussion and its in no way about one upping anyone but I would love a chatroom so will push until I think there IS absolutely no point pushing further.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Crazy Pete said:


> I've gone to club and combine meetings, and sat in on combine meetings in other states. There is always some one that has to rock the boat, we had a little of that going on here a while back, how would we deal with that with out a Mod?
> Dave


Dave - thats live, it happens everywhere, It has been for 1000's of years. why is the world becoming so PC that even debate or a differing opinion is seen as a bad thing, Thats how we learn, Not only about subjects but we learn about different types of people and how to handle them aswell.

Why is everyone afraid of a debate? 

Sure - if someone on the chatroom tells another member to "get a life" calls then names or anything like that they will be warned once then banned on the second offence but apart from that whats wrong with discussion and debate.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

whytwings said:


> I hear ya Evan !


I went against my own advice and set up the voting thread. I just wanted to put a title out there that would give us a real indication of "who wants a chatroom" as I felt some people might read over this title.


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

That's true it's just people have different amount of experience and situations and learning from each other is really why their should be a chat room,therefore respect for others ideas is important. I've learned so much from people here and I'm happy that I joined PT


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I like debate, I can handle it if people get a little rude. if we have no Mod who bans them? PT has a set of rules and people pretty much go by them, and we still need a Moderator. just sayin
Dave


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Crazy Pete said:


> I like debate, I can handle it if people get a little rude. if we have no Mod who bans them? PT has a set of rules and people pretty much go by them, and we still need a Moderator. just sayin
> Dave


Buddy, I'm the same, Rudeness towards me is like water of a ducks back, I am unsure why you think noone would moderate it? I have suggested we have a chatroom mod or two. Me not being included.

Your point is valid though, I get what you are saying but I just think people (not you) need to harden up a little


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

We have had close to 70 reported posts since Feb.2012. These have included spammers, moving posts to the appropriate threads/forums, and dealing with the outright rude and nasty posters, and yes, we have had to ban several members for their misbehavior. Not all members are as thick skinned as some of you seem to be. Although 70 does not seem like a lot compared to the total number of posts, it is still too many. 

It is because some of you think it's okay for people to be rude/nasty that the Moderator team is needed. We WILL control the tempo when others get out of line and do not follow the rules of PT. The rules were put in place for all members to abide by and we take our job seriously in enforcing them. 

A chat room, set up by members of PT, is a nice idea, as long as it doesn't become a free-for-all. As John stated, we will not be moderating it. Some of you will be elated at that news, but let's see how long it is before some of those asking for this find that it may not be what they had hoped for. 

I hope, that if this becomes a reality, that it works as well as you all hope. Debate is a great thing as long as the debaters believe that everyone has a right to their opinion, and speak their mind in a sometimes heated, but courteous manner. 

Good luck with this. I sincerely want it to work for all those that make it happen.

Dave


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Dave, thanks for your words, And I agree with you, Moderators would be needed - I am sure you agree that it would be best if I was not included ( no comment needed )

I myself have not come across many rude and nasty posts here to be honest, I think posts are easlily taken out of context due to the lack of tone

I too hope it works out and maybe if it does I could step up in the future and look at helping with some of the duties, Maybe not moderation but more so activation etc.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Evan - i personally do not feel the need for a chat room, but for those that want one I want this to work for all of you. And if it becomes a reality, I would hope to see it succeed without moderation. Thank you for stepping up. You might be just the person to understand what's needed to make it a success. Again, good luck!

Dave


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Crazy Pete said:


> I've gone to club and combine meetings, and sat in on combine meetings in other states. There is always some one that has to rock the boat, we had a little of that going on here a while back, how would we deal with that with out a Mod?
> Dave


Pete ......it happens everywhere ......I think I stated this earlier in the thread .

There would of course be rules and guidelines to adbide by ........that is where a chatroom monitor comes into play . A monitor will liase with respective parties regarding there behaviour and remind users of the guidlines , much similar to PT itself . 

In the first instance a monitor would try and difuse any " flare up's " and
if required a warning issued .....a further breach or act's that entail abusive or bulling behaviour would see the " user " blocked from entering chat .

I would in the early stages if successful participate as a monitor for respective time zones where I am .


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Coocooloft said:


> We act like mature people and just put the person on IGNORE mode


Yes !...........that should be a function at the disposal of every user .


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

NZ Pigeon said:


> I went against my own advice and set up the voting thread. I just wanted to put a title out there that would give us a real indication of "who wants a chatroom" as I felt some people might read over this title.


Evan I thought it was a great idea ..........I am also in favour of what the opposing parties have established on the other side of the coin too


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

almondman said:


> We have had close to 70 reported posts since Feb.2012. These have included spammers, moving posts to the appropriate threads/forums, and dealing with the outright rude and nasty posters, and yes, we have had to ban several members for their misbehavior. Not all members are as thick skinned as some of you seem to be. Although 70 does not seem like a lot compared to the total number of posts, it is still too many.
> 
> It is because some of you think it's okay for people to be rude/nasty that the Moderator team is needed. We WILL control the tempo when others get out of line and do not follow the rules of PT. The rules were put in place for all members to abide by and we take our job seriously in enforcing them.
> 
> ...


I also agree ..........I believe the Administrators and Moderators probably have enough on their plates and it would be unfair to load them with anymore .

There should probably be a selection process for "  Chatroom Monitors  " much the way Moderators are selected and elevated to their posts . 

Thus far .....I think this thread has been interesting , it's got people involved ...and I've enjoyed the debate so far


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

John_D said:


> Since there's only about half a dozen members who have actually expressed a real interest in this, it would be unrealistic to think anybody connected with PT is going to set anything up any time soon, if at all.
> 
> Even if there was sufficient level of support for it, be sure this moderator team would not be moderating it.
> 
> What Bob said, and I said back a way, is the best bet - get onto the web and find a chat host that suits, and get it set up.


This is where I got it, our mod here at PT will not moderate it. That means some one else may, but they may not be as nice as our mods.
Dave


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I really don't see why everyone doesn't go the simple route: SKYPE!

It's what a lot of organizations, groups, hobbyist use. You can see each other visually, hear each other, and see the words on the screen. 

Only thing everyone would need to do is download Skype onto their computers, make an account, and join the group. Pretty simple process and takes less than 5 minutes.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Revolution Lofts said:


> I really don't see why everyone doesn't go the simple route: SKYPE!
> 
> It's what a lot of organizations, groups, hobbyist use. You can see each other visually, hear each other, and see the words on the screen.
> 
> Only thing everyone would need to do is download Skype onto their computers, make an account, and join the group. Pretty simple process and takes less than 5 minutes.


Yikes !!!...........I don't wanna be seen - OMG - I can't stand my own voice when trying to record a message for the answering machine .........LOL

There are a lot of people I know who elect not to use skype / cam / and the like ........bit different from a group of people using a chat room tho ?????


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

I think not everyone wants to talk face to face specially if you are not comfortable yet or you don't know that person well ,I guess that's why Facebook was a hit


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

I always look like a ghost on Skype I don't wanna scare people here


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

I like the message board because you get a variety of answers. On chat you will get advise from whoever may be on line and that person may not know squat about pigeons but thinks he does I belong to acouple of cancer message boards that also have chat and usually the few on there are on there every night and usually talking about dinner,sex or whatever, most of the time they dont discuss cancer.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Crazy Pete said:


> This is where I got it, our mod here at PT will not moderate it. That means some one else may, but they may not be as nice as our mods.
> Dave


You asked, If there are no mods who would ban them, In other posts I had mentioned that we would need new mods so I was wondering where you got the idea there would be no mods, There would need to be but as established they would be different to the current PT forum mods.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Noo! The audio and visual option is only available if you want to use it. You can still communicate by just instant messaging, like Facebooks chat and Windows Live Messenger. It just tells you who is online from your contacts/groups and you can just communicate. If they're offline, you can still send them a message and they'll just get it when they come on.

Going on Webcam or using a mike is only optional. I think its a good option since everyone may not have a Facebook account (I recently deleted mine in fact) and if you ever need to show something pigeon related to someone, you can show someone around the world if you want to through the webcam. 

Maybe if you're selling someone some birds or gifting them or even pigeon related products, you can show them online visually and also explain what you're talking about through audio.

It could really help with people selling/buying birds from members on here, or pigeon people in general. It gives the seller an opportunity to see the birds at the least before buying birds from a long distance seller. It also gives the seller the opportunity to market their birds/products in a manner which is appealing (The seller actually knows what they're buying). 

If this seems interesting, I could set up a Skype group. Only thing is you'd have to download Skype onto your computer. It doesn't really make a difference to the ram/speed of the computer. Plus you can talk to long distance friends/relatives through it. Audio/visual can be helpful in some cases


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Another alternative is Google Talk. 

There's even an IM client program out there called Pidgin


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

To all the guys pro the chatroom we need to come up with a plan on how keebali can increase revenue by having the room feature, Otherwise, As stated, why would they bother. Us simply "wanting" one is not really a sales pitch.

I will rack my brain when I am not so tired.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I voted Yes on the other thread, But after reading the last couple pages here, I'm a little hesitant. Is this going to be a 'chat room' or a 'debating club'? I come on PT to learn and to help where I can. Debating (for me) complicates things and I can't learn from it, because I 'read into things'. I like to keep things simple......must be an age thing. Its no fun if everything that comes out or your mouth is challenged. Hope it won't be like that


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

NZ Pigeon said:


> To all the guys pro the chatroom we need to come up with a plan on how keebali can increase revenue by having the room feature, Otherwise, As stated, why would they bother. Us simply "wanting" one is not really a sales pitch.
> 
> I will rack my brain when I am not so tired.


VBulletin does not come with a built-in chat function that can be switched on, so you would also need to persuade them that it's worth their while stumping up the money to _buy_ the software, or (if hosted elsewhere) the annual hosting fee. Yes, there are free chatroom programs out there, but I would be dubious about anything that wasn't from a well established company with the support, etc. to go along with it, if I were doing this on my website. 

Their easiest (and trouble-free) option would be just to provide a link on the forum, or the main webpages, to an external host for which Keebali would not need to take responsibility (which was how it worked before). That, of course, means that anyone could set up the chatroom, and Keebali (or even I) just put an easily visible link on PT. Keebali don't actually need to be involved in setting it up at all.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I'm just looking into one of the free chat hosts at present, to test it out. 

I'm not voting either way, though. I'd rather just provide what info I can (pro or con) and let you guys get on with it. 

I don't actually think it would attract many people, but I guess it could be of at least a passing interest  to, mainly, a few of our fanciers.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Msfreebird said:


> I voted Yes on the other thread, But after reading the last couple pages here, I'm a little hesitant. Is this going to be a 'chat room' or a 'debating club'? I come on PT to learn and to help where I can. Debating (for me) complicates things and I can't learn from it, because I 'read into things'. I like to keep things simple......must be an age thing. Its no fun if everything that comes out or your mouth is challenged. Hope it won't be like that


Please don't let us nay-sayers sway your vote. Some of us are just full of gloom and doom. I would hope that a chat room would be a haven for those who want it and that it would be without all the drama that we have seen here at times. If it is used and monitored by those that really want it, maybe there will be peace on earth.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Waynette, I would hope debate was not really a part at all but it will happen from time to time and as in the forums it will often be taken to PM, But if its in the interest of learning is it such a bad thing., At the end of the day, People will still post on threads, people will debate there on occasion, Hopefully if the chatroom is not so much for the discussion of topics but more to maybe jump on and say, " my rollers flew well today it was cool" " took my racers on a 100 mile toss and got them all in in good time" " had a young rescue feral that I soft released today, It was nice to see it fly into the flock and find its place" etc, Just general discussion and fun things like that, and if someone has a question they need answered they could still refer someone to a thread for detailed responses but if someone just needed to know the dose for drug X I am sure if you were in the room you could throw it at them in a matter of minutes if not seconds. So it does have advantages and I am still to hear from those against how they feel it will be at the detriment to the forum, I am sorry but " its not needed " its not a reason to be against something, If someone feels its not needed they don't sign. Why take away from those who want it.

John, I think your right, If we could sticky a link or somehow have something similar in the general discussions and smalltalk sections to the banner system that heads the threads in the sick pigeon section regarding location disclosure then it would be something worth trying, Its the best idea I have heard and its awesome you have even sourced out some chat sites. I really do not know anything about things like that but If I can help in anyway with testing or anything else I have the time at the moment. 

I can also understand the scepticism, It would take a lot of work to get it started, I would hope the racing guys would jump on and discuss some of their daily going ons and I also love hearing a good rescue story so maybe it could be a place to share positive news, articles etc with people on at the same time as you, And then, you never know, although I agree unlikely some good conversations surrounding some of those articles and daily events may strike off.

Maybe it could be launched in the easter period, More people off work, more people on their computers and it may get some early interest and maybe even some "loyal chatters" Even some of those against might learn to love it, Things change afterall....


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Evan - "it's not needed"is just an opinion, and the fact that that statement has shown up several times from different posters means that it is relevant to any discussion concerning the chat room. It should not stop the idea from moving ahead if you get enough people interested in pursuing it.

Having said that, those of us that share that opinion certainly do not have to use the chat room. The fact that there has already been such a healthy debate between some posters that have previously let things get out of hand shows me that maybe it could work.

Good luck!


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

well skype is a diff kind of chat room but not good when you have a whole bunch of people talking at the same time , how do i know this ? im a world of Warcraft player and we use skype on group dungeons of 5 people but when you have a raid group of 20 to 40 ,,lol forget about it unless it just group leader talking,like who tanking and healers , and telling damage dealers what mobs to hit , for that to work you have to put like 5 to 7 people groups, mind you it could if you go accounting to diff time zone or subjects on pigeons , like pigeon racing , pigeon show , building lofts , etc


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Dave- I agree "its not needed" is an opinion, Its a valid one too, I agree it is not "needed" but its clearly wanted by some.
I was just trying to establish why people would be against it. I did not see that someone having the opinion something is not needed to be a reason for them to be against it as such. Sure, they are entitled to have that opinion and not use the site. I just wanted to explore why people might be against the idea.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Guys, I believe that the current situation is such that Keebali could not reasonably be expected to put the time or money into providing an onsite chat facility, given how few people seem to be enthusiastic about it. 

That said, there's no reason why the few who have expressed an interest cannot start one up. You need to be aware, though, that something like Rafael mentioned (different 'rooms' for different aspects of pigeons) is not something you'd get without paying for it. 

I'm not trying to be smart here, but I think it's down to those who want some kind of chat thing to put the effort it now. Darren has kind of 'volunteered', I think, but who does what is for you guys to decide.

Here is one provider who does a one-room free service:



> Here's the info on ParaChat. It is a free chatroom host service with, obviously, limitations but with a quite a reasonable degree of flexibility and service.
> 
> You can get 'Free BasicPlus with Admin Controls' which will enable you to have one chatroom, in which the administrator can appoint room moderators, open or close the room, set a room password (so that the 'general public' cannot butt in), remove users if ever necessary, and some other controls. You can have up to 200 members in at a time and I believe there's even a voice chat facility. You will need to have either/or Java/Flash enabled on your PC (which would probably be the case for any chat thingy) and from what I can see, one can access it from a mobile device too.
> 
> ...


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi John, Thanks for looking into this, I will PM Darren and Raphael and anyone else keen to help out and see if we can work something out.. PT is always going to be the most popular and by far most useful resource I can think of without readings tons and tons of articles but chat may be fun, It may also flop but I am keen to try, Your help is very much appreciated!!

Is the possibility of having a banner on the general discussions area open if the chatroom can go a while without issue, I realise PT is not going to directly tie itself to something that is out of control but I do have faith it could work, The roller forum I am on has a really cool live chatroom that you are automatically signed into and it works really well but yea, Lets give it time, For now a sticky would be cool, And we can play it by air.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Sure, Evan, I can put a prominent link somewhere so it doesn't get swamped by posts.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

ok if those that want this voice chat room there is another software that free to use , we also use it for world of Warcraft some of you must of hear of it , it call Ventrilo .free to down load the Ventrilo Client, their are way to get this going for free to use one of us have to make our computer to a server in order to use it free here a link on how http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJgOJlAQnB0 i think this is the best option because its free and easy to use once you know how, one sever could hold a couple of groups if you check on youtube on how. i did it last year for a while for a group for my fellow players


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

here a snap shot of our chat room for beesource call the hive just to hive you a idea how our look like , click on it to make it larger 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...2582100489305.67991.1758242520&type=3&theater


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

as you could see on the right we have diff room for diff chat subjects


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Rafael, Ventrilo is probably fine, but looks to me like it is for voice communication rather than a standard chat room. But, if you know how to set it up on your computer maybe some of the guys would be interested, if they have a mic.

As I said, the problem with having different rooms for different discussions is that they will almost certainly be only available on a paid version of software (it is with the one I looked at, anyway).


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

John D, VEntrilo let you have diff room or diff group with out paiding for it, but the problem is someone has to use there computer as a sever and if you dont have a fast band it will slow your internet if you pc is the sever, the guild im in, in wow one room is for guild chat the other are for PVP (persons vs Persons) , raid or dungeons group,but the best way is having a couple of people running there computer as servers and not having more then 7 people per room, my idea was just a simple chat room ,lol, not voice chat i have to give the credit to NZ PIGEON for that , voice chat is his Idea, again here how to set it up , read the how to on the bottom of the video it tell you what is good for http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJgOJlAQnB0


----------

